# Can I write off lease payments and use the standard mile deduction when filing?



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

So I use the xchange leasing program and was wondering if I could write off the weekly payments while still using the standard 53.5 c/mile deduction?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberDuper91 said:


> So I use the xchange leasing program and was wondering if I could write off the weekly payments while still using the standard 53.5 c/mile deduction?


No


----------



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the straight to the point answer!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberDuper91 said:


> Thanks for the straight to the point answer!


Of driving expenses, the only thing that you can deduct on top of the Per mile rate is tolls.

Option A,
A portion of your actual car expenses determined by the number of miles used for business expenses.
If your actual expenses for the year is $8000 and 75% of your miles are used for business you can deduct $6000.

Option B.
Per mileage rate
Plus tolls


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

So, I started the year in the Xchange program, and then bought a car. 

I can't deduct the 3 months of payments for the lease, and then deduct the mileage for my car I own for the rest of the year?


----------

